# I hope I don't pass out



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Prior to my accident I had planned on starting an exercise program as part of beginning a healthier lifestyle. I was supposed to start this at the New Year. Unfortunately the accident delayed this beginning. Last week my physical therapy finally ended and I was cleared to begin my program. With the upcoming film this Spring, I decided I didn't want my winter weight on film for all time. Today I start Day 1 of the P90X program. I hope I don't die! LOL. I have a partner, and in an hour we are taking before pictures and starting stats... I just know I'm going to be red faced and embarrassed by how bad I let myself get this winter. Here's to getting fit and healthy and being one sexy Zombie Momma. (I just found out its a zombie flick. Still stoked.)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You were already cleared for this ! Just remember what they say; you can't always do everything at the beginning so take of yourself. I admire you!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

shetland said:


> You were already cleared for this ! Just remember what they say; you can't always do everything at the beginning so take of yourself. I admire you!


Thanks for the support. Today we didn't workout but put a plan together that we feel comfortable with. I got to bring home the dvds so I can mentally prepare, and we agreed to start first thing Monday, so we can start at the beginning of the week. I know it's going to be a long road, but it's taking those first steps that are the hardest. We set realistic goals for ourselves, and we are making sure that we motivate and support each other to reach them. I expect to have my cell phone Nazi bombed the first few weeks until we find that rhythm. LOL

Shetland, I appreciate your admiration. It means a lot to have support from cyberspace too.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

After a few mishaps, false starts and bad weather, we finally made it through day one. I'm totally happy with what we accomplished today, and look forward to doing more next week when we do the core portion of the program again. Tomorrow is all Cardio. I feel great, and my partner is totally supportive. Neither of us laughed at how silly we felt.. not that we could struggling to keep our breath. I can't believe how amazing I feel after just one workout and ask myself why I put it off (other than the obvious). I still hope I don't pass out. Big grins here.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Woo, you've got this! Getting into the gym is the hardest part. Just keep on going! There will be good days and bad days. If you ever want any advice or extra motivation let me know! Boyfriends a bodybuilder, moms a triathlete-personal trainer, dads a marathon runner.... and me.... well I just strive to stay healthy and keep up with them! 
Congrats and good luck!!!!


----------

